# Best $2 - $3 cigars?



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Most of us, of course, like the nice Padrons, Cohibas, and Oliva Vs, but they can get a bit pricey on the daily, so I'm curious what people's favorite $2-$3 sticks are for a yard gar or when you know you may have to put it out early. I'm not talking about list price, but rather cigars that can commonly be found for $40-$60 a 20ct box on cbid, or on sale at CI, etc. Because we all have different tastes, I'll ask about three categories:

Full Bodied ?

Medium Bodied ?
(My vote would go to the 5 Vegas "A" series)

Mild ?


----------



## jwillmoss (Mar 3, 2009)

It's really hard to beat any 5 Vegas for me. The Perdomo Fresco is a decent golf gar. The Maduro is a medium body and the connecticut is, of course, light


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I keep AF Curly Head Deluxe Maduros or Cu Havana Maduros around. Good and cheap


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Flor de Oliva Bundles - 100% Nic in Nattie and Maduro, Gold with Conny wrapper and Corojo


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

I would try an El Major Emerald, definitely worth it


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

El Mejor Expresso. Very nice cigar for the price.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

La Gloria Cubana


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Dread said:


> La Gloria Cubana


What La Glorias are particularly good, I've never tried that brand? The Cask, Medaille, Series R, etc?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Im a big fan of the Wavell Maduro, they are smooth yet medium to full bodied and not harsh in the least. And a box of 25 can be had for $75 on CI so at $3 a stick they are a steal.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

A surprisingly good cigar for around 3 bucks a pop is the Flor De A Allones from JR.

The CI Legends has some good smokes for around 2.50 to 3 dollars on Cbid. Try the Pepin, Perdomo or Camacho.

I also like the El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Oscuro.

The Punch lines are hard to beat. The Elites are right around 2 bucks per.

Try the Gran Habano 3 Siglos on sale at CI. Very good smokes at about 2.50, I think, right now. Also from Gran Habano is their Corojo #5, the Robusto is right at 3 dollars lately. 5x52 size.

There are a ton of good, [maybe not super-premium] cigars in that range.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Right now, for the dough, IMO... The Pepin *Tobacos Baez Serie SF* is my fave!!!

Just under $3 a pop... You will not be sorry!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Padron Londres Maduro or Natural - both great cigars for the money.


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

Dread said:


> Im a big fan of the Wavell Maduro, they are smooth yet medium to full bodied and not harsh in the least. And a box of 25 can be had for $75 on CI so at $3 a stick they are a steal.


I second that, the nat's are good too and RP Vintage 92 seconds from CI are a the best I've found, just a bit over $3.:rockon:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

montecristo#2 said:


> Padron Londres Maduro or Natural - both great cigars for the money.


+ 1 On the padron

And I think you have to put the 
Diesel Unholy Cocktail in @ 3.00
On a blind test 4 of 5 said they thought it was a 7.00-8.00
stick.
One said hey would buy them all day long at 3.00,,but that was it


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

The Cu-Avana Intenso tastes quite a bit like the Diesel but a little smoother imo.
Cigar.com Primeros line for really cheap but good.
A couple years ago there was a lot of talk about the Cigar Factory Outlet. (CigarFO.com)
Their sticks are in the 1.50 range and pretty decent.


----------



## c0i (Dec 14, 2009)

For a cheap daily smoke I like the Sancho Panza Double Maduro. Not a fan of there other blends, but I find this is a pretty decent smoke for the price.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a hell of a list there, can't wait to try some of these. Specifically gonna find some of the Padron Londres, La Gloria Cubana Wavell Maduros, and Flor de Oliva Maduro. Should keep me busy for a while, hope this helped any others out with ideas as well.

List so far:
5 Vegas "A" Series
Perdomo Fresco Maduro & Conn
AF Curly Head Deluxe Maduro
Cu-Avana Maduro Toro & Intenso
Flor de Oliva Bundles - Nic in Nattie & Maduro, Gold with conny wrapper & corojo
El Meyor Emerald & Espresso
La Gloria Cubana Wavell Maduro +1 & Nat
Flor De A Allones from JR
CI Legends Pepin, Perdomo or Camacho.
El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Oscuro.
Punch Elites
Gran Habano 3 Siglos & Corojo #5 Robusto
Don Pepin Tobacos Baez Serie SF
RP Vintage '92 seconds 
Padron Londres Maduro or Natural +1 
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Primeros from Cigar.com
CigarFO.com
Sancho Panza Double Maduro


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

The best stick I've had in this price point was the Benchmade by Ashton nad blended by Don Peppin Garcia. Deeman


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice list of smokes you've got there, Brad. When you have tried all those, re-post and the folks here will give you another 20 or 30 ideas. This forum has greatly increased my knowledge of cigars. It's endless. And that's the fun!


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

I second Flor de Oliva Bundles.


----------



## JazzItUp4u (Apr 4, 2009)

I really enjoy the el credito bundle cigars. They run around two bucks a stick when you buy the whole bundle and they really are great tasting. I've been told that they are La Gloria Cubana seconds, but I am not sure. Give them a try if you run across them.. They are worth it.


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> + 1 On the padron
> 
> And I think you have to put the
> Diesel Unholy Cocktail in @ 3.00
> ...


Just wondering where you can find Diesel Unholy Cocktail @ 3.00. I hear a lot of good stuff about this cigar and would like to try one.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Arnie said:


> Nice list of smokes you've got there, Brad. When you have tried all those, re-post and the folks here will give you another 20 or 30 ideas. This forum has greatly increased my knowledge of cigars. It's endless. And that's the fun!


I agree the denizens of Puff are very accomodating, it wouldn't be so hard if all of these were available from a local B&M for $2-3 a stick to try, but it's far more helpful to have recommendations for new ones to try so I don't waste money on a 5er or box that end up being dog rockets.


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

Padron Londres


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

*you gotta hurry*

this deal ia about to end
Camaco Select 5 pack @ cigarmonster.com
great cigar @ any price
grab it, 5 for 16.00 shipped


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

ITC.

Just ordered a box of Super Fuerte Maduros today, $59 for a box of $25.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

What I heard, and this is just what I _heard, _is that El Credito cigars are what the torcedors at the LGC factory start out rolling. They are bargain bundles, not LGC seconds. Both El Credito and LGC are fine cigars for the price.

Tesa cigars are a nice and cheap smoke. Medium bodied and around $2-3 per stick.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Perdomo ESV 91 2nds from CI. Just got a bundle of 15 off cbid for about $40 shipped. My go to, and favorite cigar.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

bilingue23 said:


> Perdomo ESV 91 2nds from CI. Just got a bundle of 15 off cbid for about $40 shipped. My go to, and favorite cigar.


I also love this cigar!
Bought a bunch of them recently on sale from Cbid & Cigarmonster.
I could live on these three & they won't break the budget:

from mildest to strongest


Breakfast: Perdomo Champagne (fequently on sale around $3.00)
Lunch: Perdomo ESV 91's #1's or seconds, all are great
Dinner: Camacho Select (that I mentioned in my earlier post, on sale earlier [email protected] cigarmonster.com)
The Perdomos appear regularly, discounted, on CI & Famous. The Select not so much but it is Camacho's best stick IMHO.


----------



## JazzItUp4u (Apr 4, 2009)

Flux said:


> What I heard, and this is just what I _heard, _is that El Credito cigars are what the torcedors at the LGC factory start out rolling. They are bargain bundles, not LGC seconds. Both El Credito and LGC are fine cigars for the price.
> 
> Tesa cigars are a nice and cheap smoke. Medium bodied and around $2-3 per stick.


Thanks for the info.. They truly are a great smoke for the price. I am enjoying one right now!


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

Cusano P1. My everyday smoke.


----------

